# 19-20 meter Match Hit, My proudest shot to date!



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Bare with me it took a few shots to accomplice,

with the sun in my eyes and the Green grosser disturbing the peace
Last shot is the winner!

Thank you for watching!


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Nice shot man!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Great shot!! I love the sound of the shot hitting the backstop...they hit with authority. I hope to see you get a match light from that distance soon.

Keep after it.

Todd


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Bionic telescopic eyes. Holy cow. Thanks for sharing, Saderath.


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks guys for your comments!!



GrayWolf said:


> Great shot!! I love the sound of the shot hitting the backstop...they hit with authority. I hope to see you get a match light from that distance soon.
> 
> Keep after it.
> 
> Todd


That would be really hard! But I am always up for a challenge!!



mr. green said:


> Bionic telescopic eyes. Holy cow. Thanks for sharing, Saderath.


I am also amazed that I could see it !!!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

thats a great shot ! keep at it !


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

way to go fantastic shot


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Unbelievable!! Nice going!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice shooting at that distance. Looks like you were using Bill Hays suggested pouch grip.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

AWESOME!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------

